

Live Coverage of DSCOVR (Deep Space Climate Observatory) Launch - bsilvereagle
http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/#.VNqLXEfF9_E

======
geertj
Launch aborted. High altitude winds at 151% of capability.

